# Puppy Vaginitis?



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

On the advice of other breeders, I treated my girl with 500mg of vitamin C every day for I think it was two weeks. The theory is that the acidity will destroy the bacteria or whatever causes that discharge. And it worked very nicely, too. I never dealt with the rash though.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Has she been spayed? Most bitches either outgrow this, or, it stops once spayed as it is often related to the hormones. You might also have her urine tested - it may be that her urine is too alkaline, in which case vitamin c or cranberry juice can be helpful to acidify the urine. You might also talk to the vet about running a thyroid panel on her - she's young, but it could be related.






AmbersDad said:


> Hi Folks, I was hoping that maybe someone else has dealt with this issue. Currently Amber is now 9 months old and virtually from the day after we got her she's had some vaginal issues. It started with issues such as a type of contact dermititis which all of the 5 vets we say stated it was "puppy vaginitis" and she would grow out of it. Well after 6 months of dealing with it and having her treated with everything from 2 doses of different antibiotics, estrogen therapy, topical steroidal ointment...etc I'm not cure what else to do. It seems we MAY have gotten it 90% under control right now as she's only had a small amount of the rash for two days after a 3 week block of not having it, which is the longest she's ever gone without it(the rash). I found that making sure she is shaved with a clippers in the area around her groin helps keep urine from sitting against the skin trapped in the hair, wiping her and drying her off after she urinates and making sure if I spot the rash to apply some ointment. I found her licking it when it gets worse as it seems to itch her. The latest part of the problem came when I noticed one day as she was laying on her back as she often does, that there was an "odor" that was noticable and ...lets just say "unsavory" at best. It was not the normal odor and seeing as she's always exceptionally clean from being wiped clean it was not from debris or urine. I looked closer and found she was a tad "creamy" with a slight discharge so I again for the 6th time took her to the vet and she had me trwat her with an over the counter femine yeast product for 5 days which seemed to help. The only problem that really continues is that if we do not wipe her dry and clean after she urinates, this nasty rash re-occurs. I can't imagine going throuh the next 13 years having to wipe her after she pees every single time lol. I mean it's gotten to be such a habit she now lifts her back leg for me when we walk in the door and waits for me to dry her! lol
> Does anyone have any other idea what this could be or how to deal with it? it doesn't seem to bother her when it's under control. Any help would be greatly appreciated! I don't want to go through any more medications or trials with her if at all possible. Oh, we also have made sure she's not in contact with metals(such as nickle as this looks very much like dermatitis from nickle allergies) orany other allergins.
> Phil & Amber
> Edit: She does have some closed comodones as well(blackheads) which we are taking care of with a nightly wipe(carefully with a non-alcohol based) of stridex as per the vet which is helping.


----------



## AmbersDad (Dec 25, 2007)

carraig, Thanks for the feedback so quick! I do have her on a Vit C regime daily already. In fact I removed her from it as well as the joint supliment each individually to see if there was too much acidity from either one and unfortunately removing it or giving it, neither helped it  It IS seming though the urine has too much acid and is causing the skin to react badly to it.
Phil & Amber

PointGold, Yes, she is spayed now and after almost two months it still hasn't ceased without constant intervention on our behalf. I'm hoping this does stop as she grows older but currently the vets are stumped. Maybe when she goes in next I'll have them run the thyroid panel as well since they do want to do another culture from her yeast infection to look for more white blood cells just in case. Thanks!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Is there some kind of oil or jelly that you could put on her skin to protect against the burn/irritation of the urine? Like we used petroleum jelly on the babies bottom?

I'm trying to think of something appropriate, but maybe there are others could suggest a cream or something that would repel liquid and soothe the skin.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Carraig said:


> Is there some kind of oil or jelly that you could put on her skin to protect against the burn/irritation of the urine? Like we used petroleum jelly on the babies bottom?
> 
> I'm trying to think of something appropriate, but maybe there are others could suggest a cream or something that would repel liquid and soothe the skin.


 
I would use Desitin - or zinc oxide. I have successfully used this on the inside of the ear leathers with dogs who swim constantly, and have used it on the one puppy bitch that I had who did have puppy vaginitis.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

OMG - poor YOU! I want to say that I am horrified to read about such a thing at the same time thankful you posted about it. I've had so many female dogs over the years and have, thankfully never had to deal with this! Very thankfully!

First off, I am SOOOOOOO not qualified to offer "advice" and I hope someone here can give you some golden info that cures this problem! something I have been only very recently reading about is spay age. You noted that she is spayed already an I have just recently been reading that it _could_ be best to wait until your GR is 2 years old to spay or nueter, so as a totally, not knowing anything person, I might wonder if hormones might be part of this problem. Are there hormone studies that can be looked at? 

The only other thing that I can think of if I put myself in your shoes would be to question allergen possibilities - so I might question where my girlie was using the potty. Does Amber have a routine of potty'ing in the same place everytime - someplace that might be causing some kind of allergen or reaction like this? Again, as someone who is SOOOOOOO not a vet or even that experienced I might think that the use of liberally applied petroleum jelly (or some similar barrier) might help test the theory... argh except that if it is anything fungul and she has already contracted it, even if it is something she contracted from her potty area you could actually trap it in if you use a jelly or barrier like that  but maybe something you could talk to the vet about?

Keep us posted!

Tiffany


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Tiffany, the AVMA is still recommending that females who are not going to be used for breeding are spayed prior to heir first heat. This greatly decreases their chances of mammary tumors, cancers, and pyrometras. It is true that the general line of thinking as regards the altering of MALE dogs is that they should be 16-18, or even up to 24 months in age before neutering.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> Tiffany, the AVMA is still recommending that females who are not going to be used for breeding are spayed prior to heir first heat. This greatly decreases their chances of mammary tumors, cancers, and pyrometras. It is true that the general line of thinking as regards the altering of MALE dogs is that they should be 16-18, or even up to 24 months in age before neutering.


 
Thank you for clarifying that, especially for everyone reading this thread! I really am such a non-expert on anything medical!!!!! I like to try and offer helpful ideas, but am SOOOOO not authorized to really offer advice.

Tiffany


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

I've been reading a few threads this morning, which lead me to do a little research online regarding hi acidic dog urine (Thread about killing grass and the thread about red spots ). I found it interesting that it was mentioned on one of the websites I visited that giving your dog 1 teaspoon of Brewers Yeast will help PH balance their urine. The idea was to treat a dog in order to prevent brown spots in the grass and I blew the idea off completely, however if your dog seems to have very hi acidity in her urine that could be causing this problem - perhaps it's something worth discussing with you vet to try?

I did just a little more looking online specifically Brewers Yeast given to dogs, because I'm just not sure if there is a down side or health consideration, again I'm only suggesting that you discuss the idea with your vet, but did find this little bit of info that suggests Brewers Yeast can be beneficial for a dog: 
http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cls=0&cat=1448&articleid=1340



Tiffany


----------



## AmbersDad (Dec 25, 2007)

Tiffany, Seriously, thanks! I printed the article and will be taking it along to my vet on friday. I'm pretty much at wits end by now with this. I did find cranberry supplements to be helpful it seems. I've ben giving them to her once daily for 5 days now and it seems to be helping. I'm going to continue on it for another week and see if it clears up using this as well. I do appreciate the thought and info you gave my girl with this. I know she would appreciate it if we could get this cleared up for her.
Phil & Amber


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Tinkerbel had a problem with this until she was spayed but it was not as sever as poor Amber's is.

However I did know a dog that had a severe problem with this. They ended up applying an over the counter yeast cream for like 2 weeks. It cleared it up to the point that she went several weeks with no problems. They have found that if they put the yeast cream on once every 7 - 10 days they have no problems. It might be worth trying especially if you combine it with a few other suggestions.


----------



## M & M goldens (Mar 28, 2008)

In my microbiology class we learned that yeast infections love an acidic enviornment where a bacterial infection likes it a little more alkaline. If this infection is caused by yeast I would stay away from supplements that raise the acidity such as Vit C and cranberry juice. If this infection is bacterial then I would use those supplements because they have been shown to help. If her urine is to acidic may-be a biocarbonate would help such as Tums. I would definetely ask the vet before adding anything into her diet. Also people that eat more meat in their diet tend to be more alkaline and those that eat less meat more veggies are acidic so may-be even adding in more protein might help. It just depends on the actual culprit of the infection. Yeast or bacteria. 
Hope this helped,
Laurie


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

You are very welcome Phil and I would be at wits end as well. You are doing such a wonderful job with Amber and staying on top of this to try and help her with this problem. Sometimes getting ideas from others outside of the situation can help a lot.

marshab1's idea almost made me do a :doh:, as in...why didn't I think of that. Sounds like another really good idea to run by your vet. Has your vet checked Amber for yeast infection? If not, I'd want to look into that right away because an over the counter cream could bring very quick relief for both of yall!!!!




M & M goldens said:


> In my microbiology class we learned that yeast infections love an acidic enviornment where a bacterial infection likes it a little more alkaline. If this infection is caused by yeast I would stay away from supplements that raise the acidity such as Vit C and cranberry juice. ....


I really have ZERO medical background of any kind, but I've been wondering about this a little in reading this thread - since it seems that her urine is very high in acidity (I'm pretty sure that's something you've said, right?) I was confused as to why cranberry juice or Vit C would do anything other than raise the acidity level.

I'm hopeful that you do get this resolved soon and hope you'll keep us posted. Hang in there too!


Tiffany


----------



## AmbersDad (Dec 25, 2007)

M&M Goldens & Tiffany,
I definately appreciate all the advice and helpful hints, let alone the time you put into helping. I had the same basic chemistry classes in college which is why this problem has me stumped. For a current update and recap of the issue as it stands now...The rash SEEMS to have slowly ceased which the introduction of the cranberry supplement. Now, here's the screwy part. I too thought(As did the vets<all five of them>) that her urine was too acidic which adding the cranberry would not help. Her urine did indeed fry the grass almost on contact. I notived a very distinct "odor" eminating from her vaginal area. It was not definately a yeast type smell(but sicne I never smelled a yeast infection I could not be 100% sure of this). I continued to keep her clean after every time she urinates(wiped with a clean damp paper towel and dried off with another clean paper towel), given the cranberry supplement once per day, kept her privatye parts trimmed almost to the skin, changed her food over to a higher quality food(was feeding Eukanuba as per the breeder and changed to Performatrin Ultra), stopped using the swiffer wet mop, and she still gets a handful of top quality steak chopped up in her food once per day, only treats are freeze dried liver treats. Now, as I sia dht rash as seemingly backed off but the odor is still around and I DID go through 2 treatments of yeast stuff(I don't know the name of the stuff but it looked like a syringe). It's definately not as strong of a smell though anymore. The only side part to this problem is that I'm not sure if this is part of the problem, and that is since she's now 11 months old as of the 29th of the month and b/c she['s dark pigmented her tummy is changing to a darker color. So all around where the rash used to be, it is now turning dark grey in those spots(the rest of the upper tummy has already changed this color). So I'm not sure if the problem is resolving or it's just changing into a new problem. Any advice? I'll take a photo tonight when I leave the office and repost tomorrow. Oh, I do give her chondritin and gluscosamine along with a daily multi-vit for pups. It's been like this for a bit over a week now and I am somewhat hesitant to go back to the vets for the 6th time for this issue(9th time if you inlcude calls about the problem) since they have attempted everything they know what to do for the most part. It does NOT seem to bother her at all and she never licks there other then general cleaning. The only reason I really worry is infection and chafing when she walks. Thanks againa for all your time and help!
Amber really appreciates it and so do I!
Phil & Amber


----------



## Ray Williams (Apr 7, 2007)

*Miles walked*

As you all know I walk Kelso 5+ miles every day.
Well, today I was day dreaming while on one of our walks and began to wonder how many miles I have walked since adopting him.

Well, it works out to over 6900 miles.

5 miles a day doesn't sound like alot until you look at the big picture.
We are not any worse for the wear. In fact, I believe we are both alot
better off for it.

But the way, living on the Central Oregon Coast we put in our share
of walking in the rain, and yes, the snow. Yesterday morning we had
two inches of snow. Weather has never effected our walking.

When you make a commitment to your second best friend, wife is #1,
You have to live up to it. I know I am a lot healthier also.

71 years old and going strong, and I credit Kelso for a lot of it.
I haven't been sick, or even had a cold since getting Kelso.


----------



## AmbersDad (Dec 25, 2007)

Ray, not that I don't appreciate the miles you and your pup have put on, as we average about 4-5 miles per day ourselves so I know the level of commitment it can take(not to mention the constant expectations the pup has from you once you get into that sort of routine), but out of curiosity where does this fit into the thread title of "puppy vaginitis"? 
How has Kelso's feet managed to hold up to the wear and tear? I've purchased booties for Amber for off trail(and on trail backpacking/hiking here in PA where the trails are all rock or scree fields). I'm a tad concerned about the summer time coming around and with as hot as the pavement gets here, I've measured it with an infared thermometer a year or two back and it was at 135 degrees F, so to walk Amber on that without boots really concerns me. There are no sidewalks in our neighborhood and it's possible to walk on grass most of the time just not all the time.
Phil & Amber


----------



## AmbersDad (Dec 25, 2007)

Ok, for those who've been helping me with this issue here's he most recent photo from tonight. The rash is almost non-existant but it looks like the rash has been replaced by the dark grey spots(looks black in the photo) that I THINK are areas where her tummy is changing to a dark pigmentation as the upper part of her abdomen and tummy is starting to do the same. Anyone disagree with this? Understand I did bathe her sunday and have used a warm wash towel around that area to be sure it was not dirt ...etc. She did have a few blackheads but they went away so I don't think it's that either. Anyway, with the useage of the cranberry supplement once per day the rash has decreased but I want to be sure it's truly doing just that and not getting worse becoming something different colored. Any ideas? I'm open to ANY ideas/feedback/suggestions to try to solve this problem that we've been dealing with since she was 14 weeks old(she's turning 11 months next week). 
Phil & Amber


----------



## AmbersDad (Dec 25, 2007)

*bump* still curious if anyone knows if this is just her skin turning a darker pigmentation or a NEW type of problem I have to deal with besides the rash i think we have under control finally after 8 months. Fyi, it's not blackheads, and it's not dirt or oil...etc in general(she's had two bathes or more since it started and is wiped with a damp towel a few times per day and dried ff in that area). Just looking for any imput for those who've been following this thread and trying to help my poor girl out. 
Phil & Amber


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Are you still using the yeast cream? Perhaps Monistat or Gyne-Lotramin? It looks as tho the area is healing (that's why the skin is darkening there).....but it also looks like a yeast problem to me. If you haven't yet, perhaps you might want to try some? If it IS yeast, the burning will make her lick, which will make it worse.

By any chance, has the Vet done a skin scraping to see if it's a yeast or a bacterial problem?

I've seen something very similar recently on Mira, our fishing Newf. She'll stand in the water for hours to fish, and she got a rash on her chest, from being wet. We just got her spayed which kept her out of the water for 10 days, and the rash cleared up within about 5 days of pure dryness. But, in the future I'll need to make sure she's 100% dry at night, and put something like Athlete's Foot powder on the area (not the menthol type).

That might even be worth a shot.....since powder is drying due to the talc content!

Oh, and perhaps you might want to start wiping her with baby wipes. They're more soothing for rashy areas!

Best of luck to her!


----------



## barrett (Feb 1, 2008)

garlic in humans is known (tried & true!)) to help yeast problems. Do a little research in that area & see what you & your vet come up with. Maybe between the cranberry & garlic it can change her yeast "balance" enough to help & she can get off the harsh creams.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

It looks to me like it is healing as well. I'd be inclined to try watching and seeing how she does now with less intervention on your part. With the goal being that she balances out so that you don't have to constantly wipe her and use creams, etc. That said, I'd strongly recommend getting her tested for yeast if that hasn't been done already.

What is your daily routine with her now. Since you've tried so many things, I'm not clear now on what meds she's on, what creams she might be getting applied and if she still gets whiped clean after potty breaks.


Tiffany


----------



## M & M goldens (Mar 28, 2008)

I agree with Tiffany. I think it looks better and I think her pigment is just changing back to normal. I think if you don't see continued improvement it would be a good idea to get her back to the vet. 

I know that going back to the vets is a pain since they haven't been able to figure this out. Recently I had to switch vets. I went interviewing a couple because I felt I wasn't getting the answers I needed from Murphy's current vet. Not saying you have to do that but since the surgery of my 13.5 yr old step golden I have realized that a good vet is just good but a great vet is crucial.


----------



## AmbersDad (Dec 25, 2007)

Everyone, thanks TONS for the feedback, it really puts my mind to rest. 
Ok, questions to answer: 
1. I've been using yeast infection cream(monistat 7) every two days and haven't noticed an odor of recent.
2. Her daily routine is that she gets wiped dry after urination everytime yet, and quick visual exam at days end to see if the rash is there or not...etc and if she's dirty she gets cleaned with a damp washrag as well, she also gets wiped once every few days with feminine wipes for sensitive skin to help her heal and keep her clean and lastly she gets a cranberry supplement with her lunch everyday. so the list is decreasing! YaY!.
3. I am going to have a skin scrape completed this week when we get to the vet on thursday.
4. Garlic. Not sure about this one and I will ask my vet about it simply due to the fact I was told previously that garlic was toxic to dogs as well as oinions so if the vet clears the supplement maybe that would work better.
5. I do like my vets office and they have done soooooo well by Amber on many other occasions and they work so very well with the dogs so it's tough to leave. I'm going to see how things go thursday and go from three I think.
Amber doesn't lick much in that area other then directly after urination and only for a few seconds(15-20) just to clean herself. So she doesn't have much of a problem there. My only other question is wether or not to alllow her hair to grow back in that area? I've been trimming it as close to the skin once per week to keep urine from being trapped in it. Thoughts? Once again, both myself and Amber truly appreciate you guys, this helps her so much! If she could she'd give you all as many hugs and kissies as you'd allow. lol
Phil & Amber


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Thank you for this thread!!!! Delilah has been dealing with UTI's since she was about 12 weeks old. It seems that once the bladder infection is cleared up she has a vaginal discharge. Back and forth. Back and forth.

This has beeen educational to me and I appreciate having more information to investigate and to ask my vet.

I do hope you can get Amber all cleared up!


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

we give Ruby (and also gave them to my previous dog Sally) garlic and fenugreek tablets from Dorwest Herbs 
they are "a traditional herbal remedy for the symptomatic relief of rheumatism, arthritis, skin conditions, coughs and colds and minor infections in dogs and cats "
she has a couple of tablets a day as a preventative as she suffered from ear infections for a while that wouldnt respond to antibiotics 
Sally had them for her aging problems as well as her interdigital cyst (fleshy lump in between her toes ) and they helped her as well


----------



## sailorboy (Apr 23, 2008)

It looks like she has an *INNIE*. Since she has already been spayed, there is a surgery, vulvolplasty, they can do to pop it out. Might want to check into it.


----------



## AmbersDad (Dec 25, 2007)

sailorboy said:


> It looks like she has an *INNIE*. Since she has already been spayed, there is a surgery, vulvolplasty, they can do to pop it out. Might want to check into it.


I appreciate the imput but the problem isn't with her genitals(there's no problems or rash around the vulva or vulvular folds). The problem was the rash that she had in the area surrounding her genitals that seemed to be caused by the acidity of her urine. FYI: That area continues to get darker and darker even under the hair so I have to think this is the normal darkening of the skin pigmentation.
Phil & Amber


----------



## M & M goldens (Mar 28, 2008)

Hey Phil,
I think you are doing everything you can and it sounds like Amber is getting better. It also sounds like you got a great vet on the first try! I hope that everything continues to improve. I agree with you that the darkening of her skin is normal -Murphy's skin is darkening as well. May-be she is just growing out of it. Amber is a very pretty girl I love the graduation hat!

Take care,
Laurie


----------



## AmbersDad (Dec 25, 2007)

OooooooooK! Here we go again hopefully for the last time I'll have to update this thread as it's been on going(the issue of the rash around her vaginal area, although NEVER in the folds) now for 8 months and she's turning 1 year old on the 29th of this month. 
I again went to the vet this last friday for the 7th time seeking further assistance on this very troubling issue. As the last photo shows it appeared her rash wsa getting better with the use of cranberry supplements once per day. By the time I took her to the vet the rash was definately there under the now black pigementation around her vaginal area(although the dark areas of the skin did NOT affect the skin inside the vaginal folds)and in fact it was worse then the last time I had her to the vet. 
So to summarize what I've done to treat this issue over the last 8 months for some background before I give the ending(hopefully) of the story:
1: changed food from eukanuba to performatrin ultra
2: only drinks spring water from bottles to eliminate chlorine and artifacts
3: Amber gets wiped clean then dried after every urination
4: was on two courses of strong antibiotics early on
5: was spayed, as they stated it would go away after she was spayed
6: was on hormone therapy for two weeks, did not work obviously
7: given cranberry supplements daily
8: given vitamin C tabs twice per day
9: used neosporin 4 times daily to put a layer of protectant on the skin
10: used a topical steriodal cream for the last 6 months(animax cream)
11: washed the area clean every two days 
12: used feminine wipes twice per day(vagisil wipes)
13: added more protein to her diet as others suggested this may help
14: cleaned her with ultra sensitive baby wipes twice daily
15: stopped using certain wood floor cleaners thinking it may have been a reaction to those
16: tried diaper rash cream with a min of zinc(desitin cream)
17: had her urine tested for Ph and it is right where it should be
18: finally have been using a prescription powder called "Neo-Predef" which is really working right now!

Ok, whew, I didn't realize how long the list was until I typed it all out. Ok, so now the vet was really concerned about her and prescribed this new powder that not only keeps her ultra dry but soothes the skin and numbs is slightly to help with any pain. She stated that the black pigementation is NOT normal and is a direct result of the severity of the rash! She gave a name for it but for the life of me I cannot recall it right now. So basically she stated the skin would change back to normal once the rash is healed. So Amber has been on this new powder for 5 days now and it really has made a difference which is great since nothing has changed it as this has. The vet wants me to update her tomorrow and possibly make an appointment for a specialist to determine if there is anything else we can do for her and to look for the cause of it in the first place. Her urnine tested to be normal so they are at a loss themselves and are pretty much out of suggestions other then wanting to give her an ultra concentrated dose of antibiotics for another week which I'm not sure I want to do at this point considering how much this poor girl has been through already. So I believe I'll make the appointment with the specialist(which I didn't even know existed to be honest) and go from there as this powder has eliminated the rash completely and Amber does tolerate it being applied very well which I'm thankful for as she doesn't even try to lick it off. Any feedback of input again would be always appreciated. I'm truly praying this is the end of the saga with this little girl's issue, b/c when the rash is flaring up it's horrible and makes it difficult for her to walk right due to the chafing.
Phil & Amber


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

AmbersDad said:


> I'm truly praying this is the end of the saga with this little girl's issue, b/c when the rash is flaring up it's horrible and makes it difficult for her to walk right due to the chafing.
> Phil & Amber


Well bless her heart. I do hope this takes care of it and she heals up. It sounds like you've done so much in trying to correct whatever is wrong. :doh: You can only do what you can do.

Sending prayers for complete healing and no reoccurances.


----------



## AmbersDad (Dec 25, 2007)

Ok, I believe I can finally close out this saga and this thread. It seems I was correct about the neo-predef powder being the "magic bullet" so to speak. After two weeks roughly of using it on Amber not only has her rash completely disappeared but the black blotchy areas that were previously damaged skin from the severeity of the rash is now going away and the skin is turning a nice pink again! I can't even describe how happy I am to have this starting to come to an end for the poor girl now that she's a week away from her 1 year birthday! I beleive I figured out now as well what was causing the rash. it does seem that when she sleeps if she has not completely emptied her bladder a few small droplets end up coming out and make her just moist enough that it causes this rash. So now that the rash is going away(and we have tried hormone therapy already) we are going to attempt to correct the issue that is behind the rash by possibly by giving her a medication for bladder control issues(cannot recall the name but similiar to dextrol). So it appears she will not need to see a specialist unless this wonderful doctor we have cannot figure it out. Anyone else by chance ever deal witht his issue(the release of small amounts of urine when sleeping, and only when sleeping). I would rather not have to use this powder the rest of her adult life but if that whatit takes so be it. Thanks for all the support, I know it helped keep motivating me to look for the solution to this 9 month problem.
Phil & Amber
PS: I attached two photos from last week while she was at work with me.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Great News Phil....
Amber is certainly a very, very nice looking girl...


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I don't have any experience with the problem you describe, but I did want to tell you that I think Amber is absolutely beautiful - so glad you've found a solution for the rash.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm so glad that Amber is doing so much better now! That's great news. She sure is GORGEOUS!!!! You need to start posting more pics of her for us 



Tiffany


----------

